# 2014 extended archery elk success!



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Great story and great bull. Sounds like quite the hunt.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome that you got it done with a bow... BoOyA saves lives!!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations on getting a good one! Great story!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow! That story was EPIC! Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What an adventure. congratulations


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I love the crowning on that side! Awesome write up for an awesome bull!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome story. Congratulations on a really cool bull.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice work! Gives me a little motivation to get off the couch and try my luck at the extended. Gotta go get a cow for the freezer....


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't do anything that you wouldn't have done for me buddy! I just wished I could have gotten there sooner but that 3 hr drive was a beast in the rain lol. It seems some people these days have forgotten all about the Hunters Code. For those who may need to be enlightened, refer to Matthew 7:12, its close enough.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That was a great read. I admire your perseverance and determination! Congratulations on a bull that was definitely earned!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats, beautiful bull. Good story. It's great to have good friends to help out when needed. 

Also, you don't write love novels for a living do you? That is one of the most descriptive stories I have read on the forum.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry I was not in town or else I would have helped you get him out. Congrats on your first bull man!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Trophy bull for sure. Great work!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Great story and a great bull as well, packing 3 miles round trip in the rain is quiet an accomplishment hats off to you.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> I didn't do anything that you wouldn't have done for me buddy! I just wished I could have gotten there sooner but that 3 hr drive was a beast in the rain lol. It seems some people these days have forgotten all about the Hunters Code. For those who may need to be enlightened, refer to Matthew 7:12, its close enough.


wha wa wa wa what? :jaw: did Bo0YaA just cite a scripture reference? Whats next? Goofyelk is elk being called as a bishop?

You know this experience of Bowdacious' elk hunt goes beyond an earthly experience when you have Bo0YaA citing scripture afterwards!:faint::decision::hail::bolt::angel:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Amazing story to share and so happy for you. I give thanks for every animal I harvest even if it's a trout, reason being it offered itself to me to feed my family and God had a hand in it. Not to mention there is a spiritual connection to nature and the animals that we all share no matter our religious beliefs, it's been there since the beginning of man and will always exist.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Perty cool dude! 8)


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Come on Nam, I'm not that bad lol Ive got a spiritual side lol.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a cool lookin' rack. Nice job!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Come on Nam, I'm not that bad lol Ive got a spiritual side lol.


His spiritual side comes out when you drive 65 mph through deer country! That's when he starts praying to God!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty cool Bowdacious! The one side of your rack looks like a red stag antler. Post some pictures when you mount that beast. Congrats!


----------



## Big Stick (Sep 14, 2007)

What happened to the pictures? Did you get a magazine deal?


----------

